# Multitool



## kwotipka (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw this on Make today:

http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2007/09/new_in_the_make_store_the.html


----------



## soundlight (Sep 30, 2007)

The MacGyver in me really wants to get one of these...just because...


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 5, 2007)

I must have one...but they're out of stock!


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 5, 2007)

It is a customized leatherman Squirt E4, you can get it from anyone who sells leathermans, and for less $$$.


----------

